# DTG Vs. Heat Press



## Boza (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello .. I'm new to the industry and I've been planning to start a Tshirt business using a heat press, till it hit me that the quality may not be as hoped 

Based on the budget I have for equipment (around 5000$), what do you recommend? 

I would like to print on whites and dark tshirts, and washability is very important to avoid damaging the shop's reputation

Please advice


----------



## cascolo (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Boza, i think you answer your own question with the first sentece of your post "I'm new to the industry"
i think you have to do a little more research. 

Because there a whole range of option out there, that include the used of a heat press. That do not hinder quality, example_ Plastisol transfers, cut heat applied vinyl one of the best company is Sthals. 

I dont have a DTG but i do plan to get one in the future, but from one i seen $5k does not get you much. Research & some more research, their allot of knowledgeable people here so ask and you shall receive. Hope this help. 
_


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't think that you will be able to get the quality results with a low priced DTG printer, especially with darks. My suggestion would be to purchase a quality heat press and use custom printed transfers until you get 'your feet wet'. You will find that the quality is very good. Just be aware that small quantity, multi color designs can be costly.
Your investment will be much less than $5000 and you should have some funds to explore some advertising and marketing and out the direction you want to take in the industry.


----------



## atigerwanabee (Sep 30, 2011)

I think i know a little about your situation. I would contact one step papers first. onesteppers.com I do believe. I would talk to a friend of mine name Fernando. I would ask him the same questions you are contemplating. His answer would be something like this. You can do it 2 ways. If you have a 16x20 Heat press. We can print your design on our paper, we can ship you your designs. All you have to do is press them on your white shirt(only) that is it. #2 we can print, press, onto a white shirt(of our choice or your choice) we will then ship to you. The cost is way less than what you think. # 3 is I like both ways but, I'm getting away from the Transfers because my customers are asking me for dark shirts. With that said. you have 3 options here. One you can outsource your designs to a local DTG Printer. I'm sorry but i'm going to type in bold letters because I want you to really see this. IF YOU OUTSOURCE TO YOUR LOCAL DTG PRINTER, MAKE SURE, I REPEAT MAKE SURE HE PRE-TREATS YOUR WHITE SHIRTS. I REPEAT MAKE SURE HE PRETREATS YOUR WHITE SHIRTS. #2 when you get a lot of work look into DTG Printers. I have seen some great prints come off the most inexpensive machines. I've seen the most expensive machines output garbage. Save the money you have and ask for samples of DTG you can't go wrong. Also ask for all of your samples to be pretreated. you will see the difference. I like this machine out of all the ones that I've got samples from. It is called a FREEJET 330 TX from Ominprintonline.com His name is Jose Haro. Also, look into a printer(DTG) called Summit 520 from Mesa. They are located here in Southern Calif. Her name is Ami. Both machines are around the same price point. I know what you said about the $5000.00 dollars but they are about 10,000 more than what your budget is for. But please get samples from both of them.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Does your name happen to be Fernando?


----------



## atigerwanabee (Sep 30, 2011)

No why? That is the person I speak to when I call.


----------

